# Exhaust Snorkel Pic Thread



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

Im thinkin bout gettin an exhaust snorkel on my brute. post pics of all of your exhaust snorkels. whether its on a brute or not. and wanting to just take the 4 wheeler to the muffler shop and get them to make me one to weld on to the hmf. is that possible?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

certainly is. the hmf utility is very easy to do jus that.

here's some pix of the swamp series.


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

awesome do you know around how much it is for them to do like a exhaust storkel like on a tractor?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Get a vector tip and the hmf swamp series snorkel kit and your good to go that's what I did


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

how much did that run you to get it done that way lilbigtonka, or did u do it yourself?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a big washer cut down for like 10 bucks then pipe welded to it and bent for 15 then I had it heat powdercoated for like 20 so I got less then 50 in it and works perfect and personally looks better then the swamp snorkel o and btw was cheaper


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

ya i think it looks better like that. i prolly wont get mine powdercoated, do youthink a muffler shop could get the washer, cut it down,and bend the pipe for uner 50? i want one just like the black brute on herehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-rn2wZd7M


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

idk i couldnt get it to upload but it is '' DUKE BOYZ COPIAH CREEK 6-14-08


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea got to a machine shop they usually have big washers if you can't find one lemme know I will get one and ship it for ya Yeah and without Powdercoating you shouldn't pay more then 30 at most


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

ya idk how im gonna find one that will fit the end of the hmf but could u mail me one?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah you just pm me and I will get the washer and you can just pay for the part/shipping and I could get it this week to you


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

aight i cant get it right now cause i just bought new tires for my 3 wheeler and got to get my 4x4 fixed on my brute but when i get ready to buy it i will pm you and pay you for the part/shipping


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is mine...Made the snorkel myself...I went to a muffler shop and bought a piece of 2 1/2" exhaust pipe came home bent it and welded it to my T=4 Procircuit then painted it with header paint


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> certainly is. the hmf utility is very easy to do jus that.
> 
> here's some pix of the swamp series.


 
What is that black canister thing?


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

its a storage canister it was offered as an option then discontinued im not sure from what year


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

has anyone had any problems playing in the deep water without an exhaust snorkel? ive seen guys including myself on my old bike stall in the deep water and then fire right back up and keep on going with no water problems. i guess it will wear out your pipe faster?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I got water in my oil when my bike was less than a week old because of no exhaust snorkel...I stalled and water backfed through the exhaust to the engine...Its an easy fix with a few oil changes but a snorkel is easy insurance


----------

